# USGS Mobile site



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Beta version, just noticed this.

its like an app, but you just use it in your phone's browser. I only played a little bit, but found it didn't have the gauges I need. It has lots of little gulches, but not the rivers and creeks. Maybe I was on the wrong page or something.

Anyway check it out and provide them feedback, so they know we care and want it to work.

Here's what you type into your phone: m.waterdata.usgs.gov
Here's a link to the tutorial: 

Using USGS Mobile Water Data — USGS Water Data for the Nation Help System

If you find where to click for useful river flows, please share.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

good start, but like you said, not really useful just yet.
there are decent gauges for new mexico, i.e Chama, Pecos,Santa Cruz and some random embudo gauges, yet Rio Grande at TJB is "unable to be found".... 

thanks for pointing this out...i dont have a preferred mobile gauge app for ios yet, although i found three that are adequate.


----------



## wetrabbit (Jul 11, 2008)

I tried the USGS mobile site a while back a didn't like it.
I use an app called River Data on my IPad. Once you set up your list of favorites it is pretty easy to use. You can view all the current conditions like streamflow, gauge hight etc. However no historical data.


----------



## boogercookie (Feb 18, 2011)

I've also tried the usgs mobile version. It kinda sucks.


----------

